# Boston Terrier meets Vizsla?



## sashasdad (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi All,

Considering getting a companion for our 9-month old, male Vizsla. We don't have a lot of room in our home so two Vizslas would just be too much (unfortunately). We thought we might get a Boston Terrier in the spring to help keep our guy company and we'd just love to get another dog period. Does this sound like a good match? Any objections? Thanks for any input.

Sasha's Dad (and Mom).


----------



## smitty (Sep 3, 2008)

We have a 10 month old V, and she gets along with any dog !!! She has played with a neighbors Boston and they have a blast !!!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

sure dogs get along well with each other.they do not care what breed it is or what colour it is get your puppy a friend. your dog will love it my friend has two boxers and a boston it can be done


----------



## sashasdad (Dec 29, 2008)

Our pup does get along with most dogs at the park, just nervous that he will be too rough with a young puppy. I suppose we will just have to watch them closely until the Boston is old enough to deal with a rambunctious Vizsla!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

my friend with the two boxers and the boston terrier says that the terrier thinks that it is the boss dog in his household. yes you will have to watch out for a new puppy and an older dog but once the terrier is old enough you shouldntn have any problems.


----------

